# Mossimo's New Present!



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Love love this cute personalized toy box!!!.. And it matches perfect with our furniture!...And of course its already filled and overflowing with toys and goodies!! Cannot wait till he comes home!.. 4 weeks and counting


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Very cute - would love to get one for Max - I have this and his toys are overflowing

Amazon.com: Pet Stages Good Dog Toy Box: Pet Supplies

Where did you find the personalised box if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

jemmax said:


> Very cute - would love to get one for Max - I have this and his toys are overflowing
> 
> Amazon.com: Pet Stages Good Dog Toy Box: Pet Supplies
> 
> Where did you find the personalised box if you don't mind me asking ?


Thanks!!! We actually got it from bed bath and beyond its on sale in the store more $$ online. It comes with the stickers! However..They also sell it on Walmart.com! Good luck


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

how is he going to get toys out?? Be careful of the lid!!

cute box!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> how is he going to get toys out?? Be careful of the lid!!
> 
> cute box!


That was my thought... It's adorable, but Kodi likes to choose his own toys, when he wants them. Kodi's toys are all in a large, low-sided, Sterilite box without the lid. It may not be any where near as cute, but Kodi loves rummaging around in there for just the right toy. Since he'll sit and "yip" because a ball has gone under the couch and he can't get it, I think he would sit and yip for his toys many times a day!!!

Maybe use it for all the cute little leashes, coats and raincoats you'll end up getting him. (as well as all those grooming products you'll end up trying!!!ound


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jemmax said:


> Very cute - would love to get one for Max - I have this and his toys are overflowing
> 
> Amazon.com: Pet Stages Good Dog Toy Box: Pet Supplies
> 
> Where did you find the personalised box if you don't mind me asking ?


And this one made of cloth?... no problem! Kodi would just chew his way through to his beloved toys!ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

why do they have LIDS!??
I guess it's cute, but not very practical...
Tillie's is cloth, she isn't a big chewer though. She regularly dumps out the whole basket to get what ever's on the bottom! ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> why do they have LIDS!??
> I guess it's cute, but not very practical...
> Tillie's is cloth, she isn't a big chewer though. She regularly dumps out the whole basket to get what ever's on the bottom! ound:


Kodi wouldn't chew it if he could get in the top. As you said, it's the lid that's the issue. Why try to keep the dog away from their toys? I don't get it.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Perhaps I should clarify, it is more to store his toys when not playing and during sleep time. Our pooch will be more than spoiled and have a ton of toys out and ready to play with. We would never try to keep them from him....? Come on now.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Fashiongal21 said:


> Perhaps I should clarify, it is more to store his toys when not playing and during sleep time. Our pooch will be more than spoiled and have a ton of toys out and ready to play with. We would never try to keep them from him....? Come on now.


Oh, I didn't think for a MOMENT that you were going to deprive him of toys! I just think you will find that although cute, this is fairly impractical, because, as he gets older, he'll want to choose toys for himself, and when he wants them. So you'll either need a smaller once to keep a selection in for him to sort through, or you'll end up with a lot just strewn about because every time he wakes up and finds there back in that danged box, he'll be standing in front of it whining for them again!:biggrin1:

With the open box we use, I can throw them back in as I'm walking around the house, and Kodi rummages around and gets out what he wants for the next play session.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

cute..!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love it! It is perfect

I would buy it but Scuds likes to climb in his toy box and roll around!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

krandall said:


> Oh, I didn't think for a MOMENT that you were going to deprive him of toys! I just think you will find that although cute, this is fairly impractical, because, as he gets older, he'll want to choose toys for himself, and when he wants them. So you'll either need a smaller once to keep a selection in for him to sort through, or you'll end up with a lot just strewn about because every time he wakes up and finds there back in that danged box, he'll be standing in front of it whining for them again!:biggrin1:
> 
> With the open box we use, I can throw them back in as I'm walking around the house, and Kodi rummages around and gets out what he wants for the next play session.


At that point, she can bungey cord the lip open and get doggy steps!


----------



## smzoey (Jul 28, 2012)

I think it's super cute, and you and your pup will figure out how it will work together, if he's always use to his toys in there he won't know any different. Just do what works for you guys and enjoy the fun times ahead!!


----------



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

We have this for Oliver and most of the time we keep the lid open - it's cute to watch him stick his little head (and sometimes whole body) in there to find the toy he wants. When the lid is closed, Oliver will stick his face in the little opening and try to pull toys out (sometimes successfully). We tend to keep one or two of his favorites out so he has something during the day when we're out. So far it's worked out nicely for us.


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Graciep0o said:


> We have this for Oliver and most of the time we keep the lid open - it's cute to watch him stick his little head (and sometimes whole body) in there to find the toy he wants. When the lid is closed, Oliver will stick his face in the little opening and try to pull toys out (sometimes successfully). We tend to keep one or two of his favorites out so he has something during the day when we're out. So far it's worked out nicely for us.


SO glad to hear Oliver likes it!!!.. we fell in love with the box, and the personalization made it so much better! and it holds a ton!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

It is very cute. I may have to get one for all the other "stuff" trooper has, like grooming stuff and tshirts. The little basket I bought for all the odds and ends stuff isn't cutting it anymore, lol.

For toys, trooper has one of these:
http://mobile.walmart.com/m/phoenix...instays-Stacking-Bins-Set-of-6-White/15940598

But in store you can buy just one for less than $5. Cheap, and he loves getting half in there in search of whatever toy he's after.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

That's cute... but how will he get his toys out? We keep all of Benny's toys in a dog bed so he can easily get what he wants when he wants.


----------

